# Burning coils



## Meintjes (21/6/17)

Hi all. Every once in a while the cotton in will burn even though the tank still has juice in it. 
I havent noticed any patterns as to when it happens, sometimes its the second or third drag after its been standing a couple of minutes other times its almost at the end of a tank.
At the moment I'm using an istick pico with eleaf on top. Before that was ijoy aio and had the same just worse. 
What am I doing wrong? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Meintjes said:


> Hi all. Every once in a while the cotton in will burn even though the tank still has juice in it.
> I havent noticed any patterns as to when it happens, sometimes its the second or third drag after its been standing a couple of minutes other times its almost at the end of a tank.
> At the moment I'm using an istick pico with eleaf on top. Before that was ijoy aio and had the same just worse.
> What am I doing wrong?
> ...



Maybe you are running it on too much power @Meintjes ?
Otherwise, one does occasionally get a dud or underperforming commercial coil.

Could also be a setting on your mod
Case in point, I was helping my mom today with her istick50 / Nautilus Mini. It was way too hot. When i looked at the screen, she was on Voltage mode, not power mode. And she clicked it up to 9V thinking that was the power. But at 9V she was vaping it at 45W and for those coils, she needs about 10 watts. Turns out that the iStick flips from power mode to voltage mode if you click fire three times. She didnt notice the little "v" next to the number. 

This has happened to me a few times. Recipe for coil burning if you dont notice and change it quick.

Not sure if this will help you but sharing in case it does

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (21/6/17)

Also have a istick pico with melo tank. I find the 0.3 EC coils tend to burn easily. I believe this is due to a combination of insufficient wicking and low juice capacity. 
If you look at the holes, they are pretty small and placed slightly above the bottom of the coil. If youre tank is running low, say >10% left the cotton can't wick properly and it burns. 
With me the EC heads get burnt quickly, like 3-4 days.
I have gone over to the ECL TC coils with the bigger juice holes and those last me about 2 weeks. 
In short:
-Don't vape till the tank is dry
-Try different coils
-Also be aware that a sweet eJuice will kill your coils quickly due to all the sugar in them

Hope that helps 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Meintjes (21/6/17)

Thanks guys. Will keep an eye on those settings. The sweet juice might be part of it as all I got are sweet. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (21/6/17)

For the love of God, whatever you do, do not buy the ceramic coils, they are utter crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Meintjes (21/6/17)

Strontium said:


> For the love of God, whatever you do, do not buy the ceramic coils, they are utter crap.


 I'll keep that in mind.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/6/17)

Could also be the dreaded airlock. 
When tightening your Topcap, 
Remove the driptip, and make sure the O-rings aren't bone dry. Then insert it again, and twist the Topcap from the driptip, when the Topcap stops turning, and the driptip turns all by its lonesome, the fit is perfect, it won't leak and you should stop getting dry hits


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Meintjes (21/6/17)

Thanks gerrit didnt know that always just turned as tight as I could by hand.... will try that on my tesla stealth too..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (22/6/17)

When you suspect a dry hit / burn coming on, slack off the top cap. Watch carefully if bubbles start escaping from the coil area. If there are bubbles it's a sure sign of air lock.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (22/6/17)

I suggest you get a Melo III tank with the Pico and give the Vaporesso C Cells coils a try. I've used them in my Melo III tank now for a year, and they are truly AWESOME! I don't even bother to rewick on the Melo III.

When I wash the tank I alsoi wash the coil and put it in the window pane to dry and put in another C Cell. No dry hits and they last really long!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meintjes (22/6/17)

Clouder said:


> I suggest you get a Melo III tank with the Pico and give the Vaporesso C Cells coils a try. I've used them in my Melo III tank now for a year, and they are truly AWESOME! I don't even bother to rewick on the Melo III.
> 
> When I wash the tank I alsoi wash the coil and put it in the window pane to dry and put in another C Cell. No dry hits and they last really long!!!


I'm just lending this istick from my brother who quit all together so I wont be spending too much on it. I bought a used teslacigs stealth with its shadow tank but both coils I got with it are stuffed. The one always burns and from the other I get vapour but very faint to no flavour. Im still scratching for bucks to get new coils and try again but till then the istick will be the one. It has the mello 3 mini but not sure about the coil, must be what was supplied in the kit.
(Ps: I still need to get all the lingo down so please bare with me if I use the wrong terminology)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meintjes (22/6/17)

I have set it down to 40w from 55w and so far so good.
I mostly vape a strawberry from ivc with no trouble but since Eisenhorn mentioned to watch out for sweet juice I payed more attention and noticed that whenever I fillup with butterscotch I am almost guaranteed at least one burning hit. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (22/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Could also be the dreaded airlock.
> When tightening your Topcap,
> Remove the driptip, and make sure the O-rings aren't bone dry. Then insert it again, and twist the Topcap from the driptip, when the Topcap stops turning, and the driptip turns all by its lonesome, the fit is perfect, it won't leak and you should stop getting dry hits
> 
> ...


This is very valuable advice. I was getting a similar malfunction on my Griffin 25 and accidentally discovered that releasing the top cap until all bubbles are released changed everything. No more dry hits. It's a bit of a pain to do every now and then but is a minor inconvenience compared to dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilly (22/6/17)

what about chain vaping?
I also had a similar issue and that was due to chain vaping.
I don't give it enough time for the coils to cool down before i take my next vape.


----------



## Meintjes (22/6/17)

Gilly said:


> what about chain vaping?
> I also had a similar issue and that was due to chain vaping.
> I don't give it enough time for the coils to cool down before i take my next vape.


Could be i'll take note to give it some time.. 
I have noticed a lot more bubbles coming out.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/6/17)

Meintjes said:


> Could be i'll take note to give it some time..
> I have noticed a lot more bubbles coming out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Seeing those bubbles is a good thing. 
Means the juice is getting into the wicks, displacing the air. 
Happy clouds!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

